# New user



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi I'm a new user and have a posting that includes a link that I think people would be interested in seeing soon - but I can't post a link to I have 10 posts so this is #1


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*new user*

this is #2


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

this is # 3


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

this is #4

Melissa


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

this is #5
Boy this is a silly rule.... M


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

And this is #6


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Almost there - this is # 7


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

This is # 8


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yipee!!! This is # 9


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Oh my the last one - this is # 10 -- Finally -- I'm free, at least I think I'm free Melissa


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

So how can you be a new user( Junior Member ) if your join date was 2002?


----------



## hphoen (Apr 3, 2003)

Some of us set up a SailNet account years ago to purchase online, but didn't start visiting the forum until recently. Me, for example.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Melissa,
Now that we've had the excitement of 10 posts, time for that link.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

teshannon said:


> Melissa,
> Now that we've had the excitement of 10 posts, time for that link.


She did already - the simon departure link...

Melissa -good job on that, and I liked the "dog" perspective your site as well. I wished my Bassets could do the stairs like yours.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Welcome Melissa- I really enjoyed your first 10 posts . John


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Here's the link to her post on simon's departure with picures!
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...817-simonvs-journey-australia.html#post309056


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Melissa,
Welcome back and thanks for the great photos and description of _Goodonya_'s departure. We look forward to more from you in SF.

For those suffering under the posting requirements, it's usually easiest to get to the ten count by posting in the Song chain thread in Off Topic. Just a suggestion.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*New to the Board*

I sail out of Baltimore Yacht Club, Sue Creek in the lower upper Chesapeake Bay. I have a Hunter 25.5 that I bought @ 12 years ago. It is a fun boat to sail and has decent accommodations and room for a 25 foot boat.

Scott


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

millerlitescott said:


> I sail out of Baltimore Yacht Club, Sue Creek in the lower upper Chesapeake Bay. I have a Hunter 25.5 that I bought @ 12 years ago. It is a fun boat to sail and has decent accommodations and room for a 25 foot boat.
> 
> Scott


Cool...do you kow Pete???


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I know a Pete. But which Pete are you refering to? I am relatively new to BYC. I sailed out of Frog Mortar Creek with my father for years and then the Inner Harbor and have now moved back to Middle River and BYC because it works out great for my family and we have some friends that belong there also.

Scott


----------

